# Q6600, Asus P5KC mobo, 8800 GTX, 6GB DDR2, Zalman heatsink



## custommadename

Please appraise these!

Here's an appraisal template for quick & easy responding:
1. CPU and motherboard combo
2. 8800 GTX
3. Zalman FS-C77
4. 2x2GB Corsair XMS2
5. 2x1GB Corsair XMS2

First, an Asus P5KC with I/O plate, original antistatic bag, and original retail box. I'd really like to sell it with a Core 2 Duo Q6600, B3 stepping, that's been lapped fairly smooth.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131188




























Then, an nVidia reference GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB video card.





































Zalman FS-C77 heatsink. I still have its 478, LGA 775, 939/754/940 brackets, too.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118221




























Finally, I have 2x2GB and 2x1GB of Corsair XMS2 memory.

Still stocked & sold on Newegg as of right now!
CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800

These did come in a kit, but I can only find a single stick on Newegg:
CORSAIR 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800

You can run 6GB of dual channel DDR2 at 5-5-5-18 with these, as I did, or you can set up the 2x1GB at 4-4-4-12 at 2.1V. Remember that this is DDR2, so 2.1V is a reasonable setting.










Thank you very much!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Well, the Q6600 has usually been selling close to $100, but there is a For Sale thread now that has 5 of them for $80 each, so that pretty much is going to be the max until those are sold. The board, a P35 motherboard, I'm going with $50-$55, so the combo would be in the $130-$135 range, maybe even $140 if you got lucky.

The 8800 GTX would be in the range of $45-$55. Maybe a little more if there was someone out there trying to find a match.

The Zalman heatsink...maybe $15-$20.

Corsair 2x2GB kit I'd say $35-$45 (I just bought a 2x2GB kit of DDR2-1000 GSkills for $35)

Corsair 2x1GB kit maybe around $20-$25.

Hope that helps.


----------



## custommadename

Thank you very much! That's about what I was thinking, too. Off I go to start a For Sale thread.

No pressure not to post more responses even though I'm starting my FS thread! Keep suggesting more prices if you'd like.


----------

